# The King George



## Mariposa (1 December 2015)

I know there are many days good racing between now and Boxing Day....but I'm already excited about watching this!  The entries read like a who's who of chasing! http://www.racingpost.com/horses2/c...=2015-12-26&big_race=Y&raceTabs=#raceTabs=lc_


My heart lies with Cue Card, but I do love to watch Coneygree too ( not entered as present but I suppose he will be supplemented?) 

Who does everyone fancy?


----------



## Spilletta (1 December 2015)

I will be keeping an eye on Smad Place.

And also Camping Ground - but that's only because I went to Warwick earlier this year and my husband told me to put a bet on any horse with a suitable name. He loves camping, so I obviously picked CG, who won very comfortably. I don't often bet as it's down to which horse most looks like mine, has the same sire as mine, or if it's a local trainer, etc. Not very logical!)


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 December 2015)

well Coneygree has been ruled out of Kempton with a fresh injury, that might also keep him out for the season.  Guess we will know more soon.
What a shame for the Bradstocks, but that's horses for you.


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 December 2015)

I really feel for the Bradstocks, what bad luck they have had, he is obviously quite a fragile horse and it goes to show what tough horses  Kauto and Denman were to come back year after year and a remarkable training feat by Paul Nicholls.


My heart is set on Cue Card to uphold a win for the home team otherwise I fear it will be a white wash for the Irish as will Cheltenham.


----------



## Clodagh (16 December 2015)

I don't bet but if I did it would be Don Cossack. Will be cheering Cue Card on though, would love it for the Tizzrds. Such a shame about Coneygree, they will be pleased they forgot to enter him though!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 December 2015)

Vautour.

I am guessing the ground won't dry up so it will turn into a slog.  Lovely Cue Card might find it a bit too deep, but there is another week so maybe the weather will dry up.

I am ready for the racing - Ploughmans lunch, cider and the house to myself - bliss.


----------



## Clodagh (16 December 2015)

AA - I am shooting all day, such bad planning. Still it will be on Sky+ and I will have a happy evening watching it.


----------



## Fools Motto (16 December 2015)

Going with the girls... Ma Filleule (sp?)


----------



## Mariposa (16 December 2015)

I feel so sorry for the Bradstocks, what bad luck  But so many horses have come back from injury, and he's so young still - can't wait to see him back over fences next season.

I really hope Cue Card takes advantage of Coneygree's absence! I don't think the ground will be a problem, Colin Tizzard was interviewed for Racing Post and said he wasn't bothered if it was soft or good. 

We've got the family round but come race time we'll be watching!


----------



## olop (16 December 2015)

I'm another who likes cue card but I think coneygree may get the better of him, would love to see cue card win though


----------



## Alec Swan (17 December 2015)

We have Boxing Day planned as a lunch for all the outlaws.  'Lunch' will be late on that day,  and that's the end of the matter.

There are too many horses and trainers who are to be admired and who deserve success to enable me to pick out a favourite.  One thing's for certain;  every horse will be their to win!

Alec.


----------



## Madam Min (19 December 2015)

Love lazy Boxing Days watching the races, would love Cue Card to win the King George


----------



## Lauren.1992 (19 December 2015)

I'd love to see cue card win but I can see don Cossack cantering home in front


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 December 2015)

What a great race. So pleased for Cue Card & his connections.  So well deserved.  And the million pound bonus is still on.  Personally I think he might struggle with the GC trip and the hill at Cheltenham BUT it's as open a year as I can recall so why not.  I wouldn't write off Vatour or Don Cossack either.


----------



## Clodagh (26 December 2015)

Brilliant race, I didn't watch it until 8pm but still went mad riding Cue Card up the run in! Superb.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 December 2015)

Thanks Cue Card! My betting account balance is a bit healthier 

Fab race, hope Don Cassack is ok after falling.

Good to see that Dan Skelton's horse came a creditable 3rd too.


----------



## Mariposa (27 December 2015)

Such an exciting race! I too was screaming at the TV and Paddy Brennan! Just lovely, what a wonderful race and wonderful horse.


----------



## Madam Min (27 December 2015)

So glad Cue Card won! Was screaming at the TV. Lovely horse, well done all concerned


----------



## claracanter (27 December 2015)

Clodagh said:



			Brilliant race, I didn't watch it until 8pm but still went mad riding Cue Card up the run in! Superb.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------

